# Vent termination ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm working on an old Victorian house and the whole place is gutted. I was wondering if a standard vent termination is suitable for a slate roof of it it's something special.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I would call a roofer that specializes in slate roofs, it will probably be a cooper flashing that would have to be built over the pipe. Drawing a blank on the name of the flashing though.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the homeowner is doing all the work himself including the slate roof. I'm putting pipes out and he's responsible for sealing I was just trying to find out.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Hand him the termination and tell him to have at it. He'll end up breaking all the slate from the edge of the roof to the stack anyway. The ones on my roof looks like they were done with step flashing and lead but it has been up there for 115 years so your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I toss the lead flashings up onto the roof and let the roofers worry about it.

Slate roofs are great. They should last for centuries. Used to see them in NY, but don't see them in FL.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So no using just a standard rubber/plastic boot ? I don't even know if I could find a lead one around here.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Make a lead one


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

dclarke said:


> So no using just a standard rubber/plastic boot ? I don't even know if I could find a lead one around here.


Did you look? They still make them for this exact reason, bet your roofer would sort you out if you talk to him


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Leads the way to go,a neoprene one will look like crap.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lead, stuff it in the stack, roofer will know what to do


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Lead, stuff it in the stack, roofer will know what to do


Push it in deeper so he can piss without the splash back? I go ahead and install jacks half the time after I cut the hole, sadly not many english speakin roofers unless you're up in the mountains


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

He said he found copper flashings for it and he's using that.


----------

